# The 50 Most Perfectly Timed Photos Ever



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

By Internet standards, a perfectly timed photo occurs when two of the following three conditions are met:
1. Perfect Place
2. Perfect Time
3. Perfect Angle
Sometimes the holy trinity of perfectness is achieved and you get an Internet classic like so many of the photographs below. 
http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly-timed-photos-ever/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Fab photos meanderer thanks. some really excellent pictures there..

 I remember when they were taking the  photo of the Olympic rings and the Moon...and they only had one or 2 chances to get it right so that the moon was completely part of the Olympic Logo ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Fab photos meanderer thanks. some really excellent pictures there..
> 
> I remember when they were taking the  photo of the Olympic rings and the Moon...and they only had one or 2 chances to get it right so that the moon was completely part of the Olympic Logo ..


----------

